# My Best Photography



## ashleysmithd (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi.

I've recently setup an account at deviantart.com

This is the URL: http://ashleysmithd.deviantart.com/gallery/?order=9

If you could give me some feedback that would be great. (Either on here or on deviantart, doesn't matter)

This is a collection of my best work from when I started photography to now. Hope you like it!


Thanks!


----------



## ashleysmithd (Apr 3, 2007)

Come on guys, any thoughts?

:blushing:


----------



## ADELICATEIMAGE (Apr 3, 2007)

i bought a domain for $12.  i pay $7 a month to phanfare. ( They Offer unlimted photo & Video Hosting) When You Buy A Domain, All You have To do is set the forwarding to your phanfare address & click mask forwarding. (Masking Hides Where They Are. easy to do.   check this out

www.ADelicateImage.com

without the forwarding...

www.ADelicateImage.Phanfare.com


----------



## losttravelerfl (Apr 4, 2007)

I really like the Roads shot.  I like those long exposure night shots, and that one is good.


----------



## alan927 (Apr 4, 2007)

Only 11 photos?


----------

